# Green Tree Frog Semen?



## Cromatic (Feb 9, 2014)

Today as I was just trying to replace half of the water and at the same time get any unwanted water-dwelling poo out of the enclosure, I am just noticing semen everywhere.. all over the glass and in the water..

As I was getting the biggest of my 6 back in, I noticed he had some in his mouth.. I was pulling it out and it seemed to take a while for me to get as much as I could out.. That happened on each side of his mouth hahaha

Just wondering if this is normal?

I'm not sure of age.. Just that 5 of them are males because they croak and it happens to be the runt of the 5 that we bought of someone seems to be a female as it doesn't croak..

They croak on and off day and night.. croaking right now actually..

Thanks,
Aaron.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 9, 2014)

That's the skin shedding


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Like *ssssnakeman* suggested, your largest male was eating his slough, which is why you do not find frog sloughs in an enclosure, despite the fact that they shed every few days.

Five males and a single skanky female (from your description). The scenario sounds familiar... except I don’t think it was frogs. Despite the excess of males and their obviously limited access to a female, frogs do not have wet dreams... well maybe they do, but definitely not the type that human males have. While some may consider the situation of five hormonally driven males vying for the one female desirable, I suspect that the female concerned may find all the attention rather too much.

All jokes aside, it sounds like the female does not have the body condition to produce eggs this season. Give her a break and separate her from the males for the next month or two. You might also like to try and swap two or three of your males for females. A one to one ratio or excess females is the desired mix. 

Blue


----------



## Cromatic (Feb 9, 2014)

Aahk, Thanks for the input guys,...

Yeah, I'd separate her if i had another enclosure.. Looking at getting a much bigger enclosure at the end of the year..

Posting an ad on gumtree about a swap now..


----------



## MesseNoire (Feb 9, 2014)

So what you're saying is it looks like a csi crime scene?


----------



## Cromatic (Feb 9, 2014)

Rape all round...


----------

